# Eadipus's Daemonhunters



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there!

This log is to chronicle and motivate me through the finishing of 1000 points of Daemonhunters.
I have an inquisitor + retinue and some more termies to paint too and another LR in the box, but I'm focusing on getting my 1k list painted and playable.

So far we have:

Some Stormtroopers with a plasma and 2 melta guns










obviously so far these guys have had nothing done to them

Their Rhino however has actually seen some paint, the front and rear areas will be red and white and the (very hard to see in this picture) inquisitorial plate on the door will be red, gold and silver










Next we have some Grey Knights who are almost finished, they just need the shoulder pads finishing and a few highlights and I'll be happy










Their brethren have not been so lucky and are still in various stages of done, these guys are my priority at the moment










leading this group of Titan's finest is a brother captain and two more troopers still in the blister










and their ride? Why an LRC of course










This will be white/red at the front and has the forgeworld doors (which are my pride and joy)


Any comments or advice is welcome, this will be the first force I'll ever actually finish and I'm excited at the thought of a case of painted models.

If anyone cares about the actual list, I have posted it here:
here


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Everything looks good so far :victory: keep us posted


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

You sir, have far too much money!! 

+Rep for some very nice stuff!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A real nice start here! Really liking what I'm seeing so far. 

Have some rep for your work, looking forward to more!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Oooo yay a deamonhunters log! It's nice to see something a little different (that i can steal ideas from  *jokes*) 

Nice work so far. I shall be watching this one closely.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yup, woop for Daemonhunters. Inquisitors and Grey Knights for the win. I'll keep an eye on this one.


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

I've painted most of the colour on the rhino now and have drilled all the Storm Trooper's barrels and pinned the other two GKs. Today is the day of sub zero spray painting and then getting more stuff done. I'll try and put some pics up later.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good so far! It is nice to see a Daemon Hunter log running to add a little variety Keep u the good work!


----------



## Gorlak (Nov 24, 2008)

These are looking particularly fine, can't wait to see the land raider painted! :grin: I dont suppose you've painted the interior of either vehicle have you? :grin::grin:


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work on the minis... You may want to go thinner on the scripts for the Purity Seals... + Rep for nice work!


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

I have painted the insides of the vehicles, I'll do some pix tomorrow after I've base coated the LRC. Rhino is nearly done.


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

few updates here, first of all we have the nearly complete rhino, it needs washing and highlighting it and then its pretty much done. Really happy with it so far since its my first ever tank.



















The LRC is getting on well and I've started on the detail on the resin bits, first coat of grey is down and I'm going to try and get all the detail done before any more grey goes on so I can cover up my brush slips.



















The storm troopers have had their barrels drilled and a few shades of grey applied. They also have little inquisition =I='s glued to the tops of their heads










and finally we have a sneak preview of something I've been planning for ages and have just started:










any comments/advice are appreciated both about the models and the photography. Next update should be after the weekend as I'm away for a few days.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Continue with the blessing of the God-Emperor! :grin:


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

few more pics of the more painted raider, really getting to grips with resin detail bits at the mo. also, bad photo of the insides I painted ages ago.




























and finally, some neater storm troopers with little gold =I='s


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

Bringing this back from the dead!

I have been doing stuff off and on but haven't taken any pictures but nearly finished a Dread the other night and got some pictures of it today whilst there was still a bit of winter sun.







Proper camera with the tripod was out of battery so these are phone pics.

Any comments/suggestions would be helpful as I'm about to pick up a few more vehicles.


----------



## lunawolf (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work mate. Only thing is the paper on the LRC seems a bit pinkish instead of papery. Mb its just the photo...


----------



## eadipus (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a quick update:

The LR front has been worked on since then (those pics are over a year old), I think it was just the brown basecoat at that point, I've been highlighting it up to Bleached Bone. Once I've got the current project done I'll try and get some pics of the stuff I've finished.

Been working on my GK Terminators, no pics of them as yet as I'm just about done basecoating all the fiddly bits and they look really flat at the moment.

I also had a bash at practising Power Swords as up until now I've just painted them Mithril but that's not good enough for my termies:



I've followed a different tutorial for each sword, from left to right:
Cool Mini or Not speed power weapons
Gone to Ground - Halfway decent power weapons
The Astronomicon guide to power weapons

because I'm using Ork Choppa's that are left over from turning AOBR in to Blood Bowl/Necromunda the swords aren't ideal but I think the Astronomicon method is the one I'm going to go with. Need to dig out some more practice swords and pick up some ice blue (the 2nd last hightlight on these is Space Wolves Grey) and a decent detail brush


----------

